
The End of the Black Turtleneck - pmcpinto
http://zurb.com/article/1448/the-end-of-the-black-turtleneck
======
lilye
Steve also spent his and his companies time and creativity designing products
for these guys -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqceHviNBC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqceHviNBC4)

Which is why 50 million Americans are willing to vote for Trump. Cause all the
turtle neckers...you know...are working on "magic".

